# HELP!!!! Triton pen



## Math2010 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,

I have a problem with a Triton pen. That's the first time I make that pen and I followed all the instructions. The ink cartridge always go in the pen. So it's impossible to write... I thought maybe the tube was to long, but I looked with another kit I have and both are the same lenght.

Someone have an idea?? The only other solution I see, is to glue something in the end cap to press the ink cartridge out...

Thank you

Mathieu


----------



## Talltim (Nov 21, 2017)

Math2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with a Triton pen. That's the first time I make that pen and I followed all the instructions. The ink cartridge always go in the pen. So it's impossible to write... I thought maybe the tube was to long, but I looked with another kit I have and both are the same lenght.
> 
> ...





By some chance did you forget the spring?  They are easy to drop.


----------



## mecompco (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm assuming you've put the spring in the finial cap and screwed it on? It looks like you have room there. The only other possibility I can think of is that the tube is short (and I have received Atrax tubes (the plain version of the Triton) that were of incorrect size).


----------



## Math2010 (Nov 21, 2017)

mecompco said:


> I'm assuming you've put the spring in the finial cap and screwed it on? It looks like you have room there. The only other possibility I can think of is that the tube is short (and I have received Atrax tubes (the plain version of the Triton) that were of incorrect size).



I put the spring in the wrong place... I corrected that, but when I write, the nib comes in... Maybe it's normal because I usally use other type of pen? Or maybe the spring is not harder enough? I can write with it, but I guess that's the spring efefct that make the tip comes in when pression is applied on the pen...


----------



## thewishman (Nov 21, 2017)

Make sure the narrow end of the spring is touching the ink cartridge, the large end sits on the bottom.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 21, 2017)

The tip of the refill always goes in a bit, but it shouldn't go in very far.


----------



## Chasper (Nov 21, 2017)

stretch the spring, or put in a second spring


----------



## Crayman (Nov 21, 2017)

Are you sure they were Triton tubes and not Jr Gent, same diameter but different length on the body. Do not ask how i figured that out


----------



## TattooedTurner (Nov 21, 2017)

I had this happen once on a Cambridge and it was actually the ink cartridge. I couldn't figure out for the life of me why it kept sliding in the pen but decided to throw in a different cartridge and sure enough, problem solved. On closer inspection of the faulty cartridge, I could tell the cap plugging the end wasn't quite right, but it wasn't even noticeable until I put it side by side with another.


----------



## Math2010 (Nov 21, 2017)

I stretched the spring and it seems ok. The tip goes in a bit if I push, but it doesn't go in while writing


----------



## TonyL (Nov 21, 2017)

Assuming the problem is some metal chips, burrs, or specks inside the nib, I have had to use a very thin mandrel to remove a burr or two inside the nib. Happens to me once every 100 pens.


----------



## Talltim (Nov 22, 2017)

One other factor that certainly may not apply here. 

Writing with different types of pen refills is a different experience.  For me writing with a rollerball is designed to be a lighter handed smoother experience than a ballpoint. As much pressure on the tip is not intended for positive results.

By the way I love the triton pen kit.  It is a classy pen.  Show us a pic of yours.


----------



## Math2010 (Dec 12, 2017)

Talltim said:


> One other factor that certainly may not apply here.
> 
> Writing with different types of pen refills is a different experience.  For me writing with a rollerball is designed to be a lighter handed smoother experience than a ballpoint. As much pressure on the tip is not intended for positive results.
> 
> By the way I love the triton pen kit.  It is a classy pen.  Show us a pic of yours.



Talltim, like you asked


----------



## Talltim (Dec 12, 2017)

Well done.  I like the antiqued look of your certificate.


----------



## Math2010 (Dec 12, 2017)

Talltim said:


> Well done.  I like the antiqued look of your certificate.



Thank you
To be honest, the certificates comes with the wood when I order it... ;-)


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice looking pen. I like the Triton (and Atrax if I want the hardware all one color) a lot. It's my favorite kit in that price range.


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 12, 2017)

The spring that comes with the Triton kit is too short. I have had to replace all of my Triton springs with longer replacement ones I get from Exotic Blanks. The springs that come with those kits are just too springy.


----------

